# When tomorrow starts without me



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Tonight our dear friend Victoria (mybuddy) is saying goodbye to her heart dog Buddy. There is no words to describe bond between those two. Many of us who get to know and love Buddy are feeling like we lost one of our own.

So long sweet Buddy we will love and miss you forever. Hugs and love to you and Victoria.

WHEN TOMORROW STARTS WITHOUT ME​ 
When tomorrow starts without me
And I’m not here to see
If the sun should rise and find your eyes
All filled with tears for me​ 
I wish you wouldn’t cry 
The Way you did today
While thinking of the many things
We did not get to say​ 
I know how much you love me
As much as I love you
Each time that you think of me
I know you will miss me too​ 
When tomorrow starts without me
Please try to understand
That an angel came and called my name
And took me by the hand​ 
The angel said my place was ready
In heaven far above
And That I would have to leave behind
All those I Dearly Love​ 
But When I walked through Heaven’s Gates
I felt so much at home
When GOD looked down and smiled at me 
From his golden throne​ 
He said This Is Eternity
And All I promised you
Today for life on earth is done
But Here it starts a new​ 
I promise no tomorrow 
For today will always last
And Since each day’s the exact same way
There is no longing for the past​ 
So When Tomorrow starts without me
Do not think we’re apart
For every time you think of me 
Remember I’m right here in your heart ​ 
Author: David M Romano​


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh Velinka that is beautiful.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Sending love and prayers. Beautifully written.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Simply wonderful! We can all put someone we love in the poem.


----------



## Golden_Gypsy (Dec 3, 2016)

Thank you for sharing. That is beautiful.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What an absolutely beautiful poem...Prayers for everyone...


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Godpseed to Buddy and his pack. We understand the journey all to well.

dlm ny country


----------



## Longstocking (Feb 26, 2017)

*Our Cassie.....*

Deleted - posted in the wrong place.


----------

